# Bitework distractions?



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

At what point of bite work training do you guys start adding distractions such as balls, another decoy moving around the dog with a sleeve/suit, gun fire ect.? Also, if the dog releases from the bite what types of corrections from the handler or from the decoy do you use?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

We get the pups used to those distractions before they even start bitework. My breeder slams into things, bangs on metal, uses shaker bottles. I take pups around fireworks, guns, huge crowds, play ball and tug in those situations, on jungle gym equipment and by the time the dog is doing real bitework they don't even give a sideways glance at anything but the decoy. My dog has never come off the bite for anything so don't ask me what to do for that. I'd say not punish the dog but yourself or TD, for not knowing what the dog would do in that situtaion.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Michelle.

On two occasions my dog has released from the bite, the first time when I was clearing a stick from the field and the other when his ball was in view. He didn't chase after the items, he just caught his attention. A couple of stick hits from the decoy had him back on the sleeve. He was socialized the same as your pups were, so I guess this is something that needs to be proofed.

Has anyone else ever encountered this?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My new personal puppy I've started just before 7 weeks old. I would take off my cap, swoosh it over her head, smack it on my thigh, lightly thump her flanks. She's let go a couple times when I placed it over her head and eyes, though. But not bad at all for such a young'un. I also reinforce with praise and encouragement during the process.

Wouldn't correct at this young age, but instead direct her attention by restarting the cycle with prey tease.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

BALLS! We keep that area covered! Distractions shouldn't be added until the concept is mastered, proofed, and tested for "richness." Kind of like climbing a ladder and skipping a few steps.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

You want to be sure that your decoy is making the work interesting and putting a lot into working the dog too so that the distractions are not more interesting. When I am handing a dog or pup and it gets distracted, I try to make myself and the game more interesting and the decoy should do the same. I've seen some decoys that do nothing much but stand there and that's pretty boring for a dog.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Later on in training, when the dog has more of a level head, we use the decoy as a distraction. This is when the tire hits the road. LOL


----------

